# Best skins for twin tips?



## RA (Nov 20, 2004)

*notches*

I cut a notch in each tail of my twin tips with an exacto knife since at the time the other options did not stay on too well.


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Howlie-

I usually just recommend going for the straight adhesive Ascension skins and rounding the tail to match the shape of the tip,having the skin end just past the last point of contact between the ski and the snow to avoid peeling. If you'd like a clip skin, take a look at the BCA Freeride Tip Kit or cut that tail.

Brian :lol:


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

The BD ClipFix skins work well for twin tips, the extra tension combined with the glue should hold the skin on without having to modify your skis. Be careful if you knotch your ski to accomidate skin attachment hardware. You may expose the core to moisture, which will lead to delamination of your ski. 

What are the dimmensions of your other skis (both length and sidecut?) You might be able to get away with a strait skin that you fold onto itself at the tip to accomidate different ski lengths.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I use the G3 skins on my Seth Pistols and Pocket Rockets. I have had no problems with either ski on the tail. My only hassle has been too narrow tip loops.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with 22West, BD Ascension Clipfix. I have a pair that stick very well to my non-twin tips, I think they would work well with twin-tips. If you had to, you could even modify the clip by cutting a notch in the middle of it, or trying to round it to the tip of the ski. That would be alot easier for me than cutting my skis up.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

*G3 Skins*

I just got a pair of G3's with tails for my Seth Pistols. A little more difficult to attach, but no problems so far. I also got the XXL tip loops.


----------



## DRT (Dec 29, 2004)

I am skiing a pair of Head Madtrix Mojos and I use the Ascension clip fix skins. I got the 130mm size and cut them to fit. The tip loop works perfectly on the fatter rounded "new school" tips and the clip fix holds 'em on the twin tipped tail fine. The only skis I would see a problem with would maybe be K2 skis that have the studs in them (the tail stud might get in the way of the clip fix)...


----------

